# Insane hours promotion? Who does this?



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour as long as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!










400 hours in one month, isn't that 100 hours a week? Can anyone do that for a straight month?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Hey @Krishna , welcome to the forum!
So much for "Rider and Partner safety is our #1 priority"!
I'd forward that email to who ever monitors worker safety in AZ!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @Krishna , welcome to the forum!
> So much for "Rider and Partner safety is our #1 priority"!
> I'd forward that email to who ever monitors worker safety in AZ!


I just tweeted your pic.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour as long as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap that is hilarious. That comes out to $18 an hour.

When I started in SF the guarantee was $6500.00 a month and 40-41 hours a week...about 160 hrs a month. And that was for 3 months.

Taxifacts.com.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Holy crap that is hilarious.


Really? You find that funny that Uber is incentivizing drivers to be on the road for ~100/week!
Your *UberShill#1* designation is well earned and deserved!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

And worst of all, like so many of their guarantees, it's probably before they take out their cut. So shitty, shitty pay.

And 400 hrs per month is 13.33 hrs/day in a 30 day month. In places like Colorado, that's illegal. As Colorado states a TNC driver may only work 12 consecutive hours before mandating they not be allowed on a TNC service for 8 hours. Of course, wholly unenforceable.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

duggles said:


> And worst of all, like so many of their guarantees, it's probably before they take out their cut. So shitty, shitty pay.
> 
> And 400 hrs per month is 13.33 hrs/day in a 30 day month. In places like Colorado, that's illegal. As Colorado states a TNC driver may only work 12 consecutive hours before mandating they not be allowed on a TNC service for 8 hours. Of course, wholly unenforceable.


I actually don't know if we have any such laws here in AZ. It is a "right to work" state, so there aren't many protections.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

duggles said:


> And worst of all, like so many of their guarantees, it's probably before they take out their cut. So shitty, shitty pay.
> 
> And 400 hrs per month is 13.33 hrs/day in a 30 day month. In places like Colorado, that's illegal. As Colorado states a TNC driver may only work 12 consecutive hours before mandating they not be allowed on a TNC service for 8 hours. Of course, wholly unenforceable.


Ya know...our guarantee was $40 an hour. The most I have seen in other markets has been $20-25. Ours must have been because we are in SF.

Taxifacts.com


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Ya know...our guarantee was $40 an hour. The most I have seen in other markets has been $20-25. Ours must have been because we are in SF.


And *UberShill#1* goes for the deflection tactic play! But will he succeed, in his ruse?

Well I think this thread is about the unsafe number of hours being incentivized by Uber, rather than the $$/hour of the incentives. What say you in your own, and Uber's defense?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

upnetuser said:


> For those higher end hours, maybe this promotion also includes people that have multiple drivers/vehicles under an account as well? Just a guess.


I dint know. It seems strange. They watch this site. They know people talk. To toss a promo for $18 bucks an hr seems stupid.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour as long as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!
> 
> 400 hours in one month, isn't that 100 hours a week? Can anyone do that for a straight month?


If you want to make your doctors and pharmaceutical companies rich, why not?
Travis don't give a shit what you do to your car...
So why would he care about what you do to your body?


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

120 trips a week?
you gotta be kidding...


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I dint know. It seems strange. They watch this site. They know people talk. To toss a promo for $18 bucks an hr seems stupid.


In the last month our promotions were around $13 to $15 per hour. Now, it IS Tucson, with a lower cost of living than many places, and that money doesn't sound bad as long as you are hoping that most the time will be spent NOT working!

So part of my question is -- who tries these promotions, especially ones with crazy long hours like this? Anyone have success with these?


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

There is also a minimum number of journeys in that table.

So i would suspect if you worked 400hrs but only did 300 trips the guarantee would only be $4250 instead of $7200


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> 120 trips a week?
> you gotta be kidding...


A Driverless car wouldn't argue!


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

This is the first time we have been offered $20 per hour but again they have never paid me guarantee because of their interpretation of meeting all of the requirements always seems to just miss. Of course since I was on 5X last night I got rediculous individual fares. Uber on ??


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Krishna said:


> In the last month our promotions were around $13 to $15 per hour. Now, it IS Tucson, with a lower cost of living than many places, and that money doesn't sound bad as long as you are hoping that most the time will be spent NOT working!
> 
> So part of my question is -- who tries these promotions, especially ones with crazy long hours like this? Anyone have success with these?


That's just it. As far as I know we haven't had anything like the one you have. Maybe because it's users home office area. We did have a $25 per hr incentive but it is easy to beat that here so maybe they were trying to get more part timers out in SF?

How many trips can you do a week?

The one we had was easy. The one they gave you is hilarious. 400 hrs for 18 an hour? That doesn't really sound like an incentive. We have drivers in SF doing that and making a lot more than 18.

So how they put together the incentives doesn't appear to have any rhyme or reason.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> That's just it. As far as I know we haven't had anything like the one you have. Maybe because it's users home office area. We did have a $25 per hr incentive but it is easy to beat that here so maybe they were trying to get more part timers out in SF?
> 
> How many trips can you do a week?
> 
> ...


So do you stay busy in SF? Here in Tucson business seems veeeeeeerrrrrrrryyyyyy sporadic (granted I'm new). So I'm guessing Uber is expecting to be paying people to sit around long hours with occasional pings. Just to keep drivers on the map?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Krishna said:


> So do you stay busy in SF? Here in Tucson business seems veeeeeeerrrrrrrryyyyyy sporadic (granted I'm new). So I'm guessing Uber is expecting to be paying people to sit around long hours with occasional pings. Just to keep drivers on the map?


Yes. SF is a busy market. There are slow periods but for the most part it loves along pretty good. Different parts of the city at different times of the day.

I think that is what the incentives are designed for. On the one I was on you were guaranteed $200.00 for doing a minimum of 5 rides. Average 1 per hour 8-10 am...and 5-8pm. So...Monday through Friday that would be 25 rides during the day. $1000.00. Incredibly easy. Then there was another $600.00 for the weekend hours.

If you wanted to dog it all you had to do was do the minimum right off and then go sit in a slow part of the city. You would still be on the system as available, just not busy. Or you could hit it hard and make even more.

So yes...I think that is the objective to keep people online and available. What I don't get is the money offered in other markets. Are they slow markets? Is the money based on what they think you should be making there?

New drivers in SF are guaranteed I think $5000.00 their first month. I don't know what the requirements are but you can do that with out the guarantee here.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Yes. SF is a busy market. There are slow periods but for the most part it loves along pretty good. Different parts of the city at different times of the day.
> 
> So yes...I think that is the objective to keep people online and available. What I don't get is the money offered in other markets. Are they slow markets? Is the money based on what they think you should be making there?
> .


That's just what I was wondering. Are they offering us about what they assume we would make if we worked those hours? Or are they subsidizing us to keep drivers on the streets after the fare cuts? How does Uber make money on these promotions? Or do they lose money?


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Krishna said:


> That's just what I was wondering. Are they offering us about what they assume we would make if we worked those hours? Or are they subsidizing us to keep drivers on the streets after the fare cuts? How does Uber make money on these promotions? Or do they lose money?


I think you are right with the subsedizing. I don't know what your market is like but any market with a lot of drivers makes über look good to its investors.

It may not be good for us...but that's another story.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Indiana incentives have changed considerably in the past 2 months I've been driving. We used to be offered $20-22/hour guaranteed rate during peak hours of 5-9p and 10p-3a if we were at 80% acceptance, had 2 rides within those timeframes and signed up. Now we're offered $15-20 (on a good day) guaranteed rates during those hours, have to be at 80% acceptance, and "average" a minimum of 1 trip per hour "completed" within a single guaranteed hours range to qualify for that guaranteed hourly rate .. provide a lock of hair from our first pax and fingernail clippings from the last pax.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Indiana incentives have changed considerably in the past 2 months I've been driving. We used to be offered $20-22/hour guaranteed rate during peak hours of 5-9p and 10p-3a if we were at 80% acceptance, had 2 rides within those timeframes and signed up. Now we're offered $15-20 (on a good day) guaranteed rates during those hours, have to be at 80% acceptance, and "average" a minimum of 1 trip per hour "completed" within a single guaranteed hours range to qualify for that guaranteed hourly rate .. provide a lock of hair from our first pax and fingernail clippings from the last pax.


Yea....how do they come to that number? I don't know. Is it by market? Is it by what ever the financial outlook is in that market? It seems like an incredible variance.

Taxifacts.com


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

We got the same offer here in Phoenix.
From my personal experience there is no way I can work 7 days a week
for a whole month.
I have a life... and two other businesses to run.
I tried to calculate what happens if I only drive 5 days a week...... 
conclusion, I will have to put in 20 hour shifts.

Then I looked up my per hour average fares and it's $20.50 as it is.
So I'm not sure how much of an incentive this is.
I skipped the opt-in.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> We got the same offer here in Phoenix.
> From my personal experience there is no way I can work 7 days a week
> for a whole month.
> I have a life... and two other businesses to run.
> ...


That's my point. I don't see the advantage in that one. But isn't Phoenix a huge market? Why the crappy incentive?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The phoenix market is gigantic by land size.
I do 20-30 mile rides all the time.
But it's not so congested and the cost of living is way lower here then in CA.
You can but a newish 3000 sqf house for around $250K and your taxes will be around $1500 per year.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Krishna said:


> So do you stay busy in SF? Here in Tucson business seems veeeeeeerrrrrrrryyyyyy sporadic (granted I'm new). So I'm guessing Uber is expecting to be paying people to sit around long hours with occasional pings. Just to keep drivers on the map?


You're guessin' wrong, man...Uber ain't payin' if you ain't trippin'...


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> You're guessin' wrong, man...Uber ain't payin' if you ain't trippin'...


I was also wondering, if drivers are trying to keep their Uber apps open for long hours of time (while keeping a high acceptance rate), does that make it harder to drive for Lyft at the same time? In other words, I was wondering if the promos might be trying to reduce the number of drivers also working for Lyft (our only competition here in Tucson)?


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> We got the same offer here in Phoenix.
> From my personal experience there is no way I can work 7 days a week
> for a whole month.
> I have a life... and two other businesses to run.
> ...


Hi ElectroFuzz. How are things up in Phoenix? I heard the rain missed us and hit you guys pretty bad.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Krishna said:


> I was also wondering, if drivers are trying to keep their Uber apps open for long hours of time (while keeping a high acceptance rate), does that make it harder to drive for Lyft at the same time? In other words, I was wondering if the promos might be trying to reduce the number of drivers also working for Lyft (our only competition here in Tucson)?


Keeping the drivers off the other apps is the primary reason for the guarantees.

It's not like there is a true shortage of cars in the prime areas on prime days until bar closing.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Legal max driving hours in AZ is 14 out of 24 hour period. That's 98 hours a week. Considering there are 4 weeks PLUS 2 or 3 days in almost every month, this is just barely legal except in February.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> Legal max driving hours in AZ is 14 out of 24 hour period. That's 98 hours a week. Considering there are 4 weeks PLUS 2 or 3 days in almost every month, this is just barely legal except in February.


Hi Sean, where would I go to find out about these legal driving limits in AZ? I really don't know much about the law and I guess I should learn it.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Hi Sean, where would I go to find out about these legal driving limits in AZ? I really don't know much about the law and I guess I should learn it.


I also drive for a local cab company and it was included in their training info. Sorry but I don't know what their source is, but they are a big enough company that I took them at their word on this one.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

IMO, guaranteed hours are Uber's way of trying to prevent surges. Surges don't make them any additional money compared to fulfilling all demand, and if the surge is bad enough, could cost them repeat business.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Sean O'Gorman said:


> IMO, guaranteed hours are Uber's way of trying to prevent surges. Surges don't make them any additional money compared to fulfilling all demand, and if the surge is bad enough, could cost them repeat business.


Hmmmm......I don't think so. But it may be market dependent. We had a lot of surge time during the guarantees in SF. We are not as spread out as the LA area or Phoenix but it is a pain to get around.

Funny thing is...we now have 6 surge zones. We used to have 4. That started after the guarantees ended.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Something that needs to point out, that people seem to be wrong about. None of us are driving nearly the # of hours we're online. Example, Friday I was online 11 hours, did 14 trips, was probably idle a little under half the time. I also have 3 locations across the city I can relax at while waiting for pings.

I absolutely signed up for the incentive (Its in Phoenix as well). I expect that I'll drive maybe 200 actual hours, while being online for up to 350. Guaranteed money? Yes please.

Oh, also, the promo started as of the 25th, so its actually 5 weeks long.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Something that needs to point out, that people seem to be wrong about. None of us are driving nearly the # of hours we're online. Example, Friday I was online 11 hours, did 14 trips, was probably idle a little under half the time. I also have 3 locations across the city I can relax at while waiting for pings.
> 
> I absolutely signed up for the incentive (Its in Phoenix as well). I expect that I'll drive maybe 200 actual hours, while being online for up to 350. Guaranteed money? Yes please.
> 
> Oh, also, the promo started as of the 25th, so its actually 5 weeks long.


Do you know if the acceptance rate requirement is from the time you opt in or from the time the promotion started?

I probably already sabotaged mu acceptance rate for the month but I haven't opted in yet ...

What do u think?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Promo is from 9/25 to 10/31, so I would assume it includes anything that happens in that time frame.


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Something that needs to point out, that people seem to be wrong about. None of us are driving nearly the # of hours we're online. Example, Friday I was online 11 hours, did 14 trips, was probably idle a little under half the time. I also have 3 locations across the city I can relax at while waiting for pings.
> 
> I absolutely signed up for the incentive (Its in Phoenix as well). I expect that I'll drive maybe 200 actual hours, while being online for up to 350. Guaranteed money? Yes please.
> 
> Oh, also, the promo started as of the 25th, so its actually 5 weeks long.


So what are you doing when not driving? I tried sitting at home last time I opted in for one of these (a shorter one) and found that it was hard to concentrate on anything else (like my other work, which I do from home).


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Promo is from 9/25 to 10/31, so I would assume it includes anything that happens in that time frame.


Damn too late for me then ... I rejected too many calls this weekend


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Krishna said:


> So what are you doing when not driving? I tried sitting at home last time I opted in for one of these (a shorter one) and found that it was hard to concentrate on anything else (like my other work, which I do from home).


Play games, watch youtube, watch tv, etc.


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

We have a similar guarantee going on in OC right now, but your rates are a lot lower.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/email-this-morning-about-7500-promotion.2237/

It ends Sept 30 for us and last update had me at
132 hours 201 trips $2400 in fares
Which puts me 18 hours short of the 3rd option:
150 hours 180 trips $3300 guarantee
So I just need 18 hours for a $900 bonus (assuming the numbers they used were at the time of the email and not earlier in the week).

My suggestion would be to have the app on as much as possible, even during dead times to make sure you get the hours, because if you don't meet all the requirements, you get stuck in a lower tier where you most likely made more than the guarantee amount.

Also, my acceptance started out low(80%), but it evens out over the entire period.


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

Why don't we see these in LA dammit?!?


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Why don't we see these in LA dammit?!?


F California


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

LA seems to get treated like the arm pit of Uber for some reason.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

you could stay busy all day in the sf market for sure. on saturday and sunday early mornings 5am-9am, i am running around nonstop around town or to the airport. i have a spot on weekend mornings that i get 2-3 airport rides. i only work about 10-12 hours a week ,only weekends.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

sfdriver1896 said:


> you could stay busy all day in the sf market for sure. on saturday and sunday early mornings 5am-9am, i am running around nonstop around town or to the airport. i have a spot on weekend mornings that i get 2-3 airport rides. i only work about 10-12 hours a week ,only weekends.


5am-9am Sunday morning? I'd have to spend the night in the city. Not that it's a bad idea. I just usually work Saturday night till 2am.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Krishna said:


> So do you stay busy in SF? Here in Tucson business seems veeeeeeerrrrrrrryyyyyy sporadic (granted I'm new). So I'm guessing Uber is expecting to be paying people to sit around long hours with occasional pings. Just to keep drivers on the map?


They come up with these promotions with the intent of having enough drivers on the road that it will be very difficult for many drivers to get much out of it.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

The Geek said:


> Why don't we see these in LA dammit?!?


You guys are gonna break off into the ocean pretty soon, you don't need anymore money. Send some decent promotions here. I've grossed $72.05 in just under 12 hours!


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Just got this in nyc. 
http://blog.uber.com/nyc-5000-through-2014


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Just got this in nyc.
> http://blog.uber.com/nyc-5000-through-2014


Main point is that you gotta be in Manhattan about 8 hr. a day...
Not easy, when you consider the Rush Hour & Holiday traffic there...
Not easy at all...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> Main point is that you gotta be in Manhattan about 8 hr. a day...
> Not easy, when you consider the Rush Hour & Holiday traffic there...
> Not easy at all...


I do it for 12-14 hours a day, not easy to do , and that is understating it. It is crazy.


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> I do it for 12-14 hours a day, not easy to do , and that is understating it. It is crazy.


You don't need this promotion if you work that long...
I don't think your body appreciates what you are doing to it...
take it easy...


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't do it every day, if I did I would become a danger to myself and society.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

My last pay period was 57 hours online and a $31. avg. hourly gross for that time. I could care less about what incentives Uber has. You have to find ways to make the wheels turn all the time, that's all. And no, it's not easy.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Is that after Uber's cut and the state sales tax on the fair.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Is that after Uber's cut and the state sales tax on the fair.


No, that was gross fare amount. Then cut cut cut. Then pay pay pay. Then depreciate. Then NET. I figured I cleared about $800 after HARD COSTS only. It usually comes out to about $14-15 an hour INCLUDING providing them my vehicle for NO cost taken out from that hourly amount.

Considering I drive an XL vehicle I figure my 'true net' is about 1/2 of the $14-15. Anyone who thinks this is a good deal should have their heads examined. But for a retired grandpa who doesn't want to tap his savings and is too young for social security and knows that the pay is essentially tax free, it still works for me *for now*. Nobody will hire my old ass for anything else anyways and my old business segment (real estate for 35 years) went down the shitter during the last 'crisis.'

Yeah, earn SEVEN BUCKS an hour, damn near TAX FREE! Wow. Work 60 hours a week and that's about 40 grand (but you GIVE them the car for FREE).

Better than a kick in the ass, but not by much.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

That's what I figured, same here, not as old as you , was in construction with a great salary and benefits, last company I worked for over expanded and ran into cash flow issues "took on too much work", bank cut them off. I might be getting a new job soon, waiting for some new projects to start with this new outfit, then uber will be part time work.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Quick update on this. Just received an email from Uber, telling me my "progress". I currently qualify for the 1st tier (50 hours/55 trips), but barely. My net for that time frame is $622, meaning as of right now, I'll get about $130 from Uber. Thats for Sept 25th through 9am this morning.

Should point out that I was "online" for about 13 hours yesterday, but 8 hours of that was non-stop no fares, sitting at home watching movies =D Should have no problem getting that top tier.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Quick update on this. Just received an email from Uber, telling me my "progress". I currently qualify for the 1st tier (50 hours/55 trips), but barely. My net for that time frame is $622, meaning as of right now, I'll get about $130 from Uber. Thats for Sept 25th through 9am this morning.
> 
> Should point out that I was "online" for about 13 hours yesterday, but 8 hours of that was non-stop no fares, sitting at home watching movies =D Should have no problem getting that top tier.


Don't you need the hours AND the trips to qualify?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Yes, and 85%+ acceptance (Email says I'm at 93%).


----------



## viewsonic (Sep 22, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour as long as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can have multiple drivers for 1 car, Uber is set up just like a cab service, you can even have 4 drivers and 4 cars if you can find someone happy enough to drive for 10% less for your cut. Here in Columbus on craigslist you can see people advertising for Uber Black car looking for drivers to lease their black car.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

I think you need to be offline for at least 6 hours a day so that leaves 540 available driving hours in a 30 day month. Slackers!!!


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

viewsonic said:


> you can have multiple drivers for 1 car, Uber is set up just like a cab service, you can even have 4 drivers and 4 cars if you can find someone happy enough to drive for 10% less for your cut. Here in Columbus on craigslist you can see people advertising for Uber Black car looking for drivers to lease their black car.


We don't have Uber Black in Tucson, just UberX.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Uber just boosted the incentives on this significantly. As of right now, I qualify for an extra $1,000 at the end of the month


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey @Krishna , welcome to the forum!
> So much for "Rider and Partner safety is our #1 priority"!
> I'd forward that email to who ever monitors worker safety in AZ!


Right on!!! Some regulatory/state or federal agency HAS to take Uber to task for this.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

duggles said:


> And worst of all, like so many of their guarantees, it's probably before they take out their cut. So shitty, shitty pay.
> 
> And 400 hrs per month is 13.33 hrs/day in a 30 day month. In places like Colorado, that's illegal. As Colorado states a TNC driver may only work 12 consecutive hours before mandating they not be allowed on a TNC service for 8 hours. Of course, wholly unenforceable.


all uber guarantees are before they take their cut


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Uber just boosted the incentives on this significantly. As of right now, I qualify for an extra $1,000 at the end of the month


So you feel it's perfectly in keeping with Uber's "Safety of the Riders & Drivers is our #1 Priority", to be incentivizing Drivers to be on the clock for 400Hrs/month?


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Incorrect Worchester.

*How is the incentive calculated?*
The incentive tier you qualify for, minus the net amount of your fares, results in the incentive you will earn. For example, if Stephanie is online for 250 hours, completes 280 trips, and nets $3500 in trips after commission, she will earn a $1250 incentive.

*Are rider fees included as part of my fares?*
No, the Safe Rides Fees and Fare Split fees are taken out before determining your fares.

This incentive is POST 20% and sans SRF


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> So you feel it's perfectly in keeping with Uber's "Safety of the Riders & Drivers is our #1 Priority", to be incentivizing Drivers to be on the clock for 400Hrs/month?


Well, considering that at a minimum 20-25% of my, as you put it, "on the clock" time is sitting at home watching Youtube, yes  It works out to about 11 hours a day to hit 400 hours. There are MANY industries out there that work that much, and more. And I'm talking ACTUAL, hard, often back breaking work.

Edit: Hell, even big rig drivers are allowed to do 70 hours a week of ACTUAL driving. No one on Uber is coming close to that.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Incorrect Worchester.
> 
> *How is the incentive calculated?*
> The incentive tier you qualify for, minus the net amount of your fares, results in the incentive you will earn. For example, if Stephanie is online for 250 hours, completes 280 trips, and nets $3500 in trips after commission, she will earn a $1250 incentive.
> ...


You are most assuredly wrong, wrong & wrong.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Incorrect Worchester.
> 
> *How is the incentive calculated?*
> The incentive tier you qualify for, minus the net amount of your fares, results in the incentive you will earn. For example, if Stephanie is online for 250 hours, completes 280 trips, and nets $3500 in trips after commission, she will earn a $1250 incentive.
> ...


Twist the numbers however you please. That won't alter the facts. Through much sad experience, I have become somewhat of an expert on how incentives are calculated. Actual FACTS (with supporting documentation) are posted elsewhere on this forum. Educate yourself at your leisure...


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

You're absolutely right. The legally binding terms are wrong. Random forum troll is right.

Derp derp.


----------



## mp775 (Jun 26, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Twist the numbers however you please. That won't alter the facts. Through much sad experience, I have become somewhat of an expert on how incentives are calculated. Actual FACTS (with supporting documentation) are posted elsewhere on this forum. Educate yourself at your leisure...


Actual facts with supporting documentation are right here in this thread - "we are guaranteeing $5,000 in *net fares* per month for October, November, and December." The incentives you're referring to say "gross fares."


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks mp775, though in Phoenix, the max is now $8,000. No mention if its being extended past October. Really hope they do, its nice, easy, free money.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Droosk said:


> You're absolutely right. The legally binding terms are wrong. Random forum troll is right.
> 
> Derp derp.


That was easy....


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

Easy to call you out as a troll? Well, at least you're right about ONE thing today


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

mp775 said:


> Actual facts with supporting documentation are right here in this thread - "we are guaranteeing $5,000 in *net fares* per month for October, November, and December." The incentives you're referring to say "gross fares."


...well **** ME !! I was WRONG, WRONG & WRONG. I have been put down...clean...full stop. Time for a drink. Droosk was right.... there are some incentives that are NET, not gross.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Droosk said:


> Easy to call you out as a troll? Well, at least you're right about ONE thing today


No need to gloat, Droosk. It is bad form.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Droosk said:


> You're absolutely right. The legally binding terms are wrong. Random forum troll is right.
> 
> Derp derp.


"derp"??...educate me please. I don't know this term.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Krishna said:


> Here in Tucson we got this promotion for the month of October, promising $16 to $18 per hour as long as you are on x amount of hours. They are promoting this as "$7200 in one month" but to get that you have to work 400 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone do it for a straight week?


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Emmes said:


> Indiana incentives have changed considerably in the past 2 months I've been driving. We used to be offered $20-22/hour guaranteed rate during peak hours of 5-9p and 10p-3a if we were at 80% acceptance, had 2 rides within those timeframes and signed up. Now we're offered $15-20 (on a good day) guaranteed rates during those hours, have to be at 80% acceptance, and "average" a minimum of 1 trip per hour "completed" within a single guaranteed hours range to qualify for that guaranteed hourly rate .. provide a lock of hair from our first pax and fingernail clippings from the last pax.


I'd rather do the hair and fingernail clippings rather than keep having to taste Uber's stool sample.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> LA seems to get treated like the arm pit of Uber for some reason.


Well, I mean it is LA. It's not like you're Cleveland or something.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

This thread will be redundant once Travis gets his driverless cars going!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Can anyone do it for a straight week?


A week would be a feat of human discipline & endurance. But the incentive is for the duration of a month.

Obviously "Rider and Driver safety IS Uber's #1 Priority"!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> This thread will be redundant once Travis gets his driverless cars going!


Perhaps Travis made a mistake, and thought that Uber cars were already Driverless!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> A week would be a feat of human discipline & endurance. But the incentive is for the duration of a month.
> 
> Obviously "Rider and Driver safety IS Uber's #1 Priority"!


Right, I did 78.3 hours one week, and with quite a bit of down time in the early morning hours on weekdays, it's takes a lot out of you. You drive a cab, you know. That was my point though, a week world be extremely difficult, but a month would be impossible without being tweaked on Peruvian Marching Powder or something.


----------

